# Router Table Fence



## jbhuff (Mar 29, 2012)

I have been seeing alot of router table fences that are made of a 4x4 it looks like they have a plastic insert in them at the bit. Looks simple enough to make any idea where I can get those inserts.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

jbhuff said:


> I have been seeing alot of router table fences that are made of a 4x4 it looks like they have a plastic insert in them at the bit. Looks simple enough to make any idea where I can get those inserts.


Hi Brandon - do you have a link to some of them? I doubt they are solid 4x4's, more likely a box as most like to incorporate dust collection into the fence. They are probably shop made fences and the inserts made from UHMW, HDPE or similar material. HDPE is the most common material for the white plastic cutting boards so is relatively plentiful and cheap. It also machines well. :smile:


----------



## jbhuff (Mar 29, 2012)

Ill look for a pic no luck so far but they are scattered through the Grizzly Catalog I thought that it was their tool but every pic says, "Fence not included" but I cant find it there or nothing like it


----------



## jbhuff (Mar 29, 2012)

I do see what your talking about now maybe the photos just look that way - Id just like to find a good fence that I can get squared fairly easy.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

jbhuff said:


> I do see what your talking about now maybe the photos just look that way - Id just like to find a good fence that I can get squared fairly easy.


Hi Brandon - You can just buy a fence, here is a good source:
http://www.ptreeusa.com/routertableFence.htm
Their "supreme" fence is a pretty good one.

Or, here are some plans for a shop made fence:
http://www.toolcrib.com/blog/2010/03/12-router-fence-plans-from-split-fences-to-micro-adjusters

You will need to decide what you want in a fence though, split? microadjust? jointing capable? dust collection? swing fence or both ends movable? 
By the way, squared to what? Router bit is round, spinning around a vertical axis so the fence is always "square" to the router bit. With a table saw, the fence needs to be parallel to the blade because the blade is spinning around a horizontal axis. The only time a router table fence needs to be parallel with anything is if you are using a miter slot in conjunction with the fence. Not a good idea on a table saw or a router table.:smile:


----------



## jbhuff (Mar 29, 2012)

I have an extremely cheap router table and the fence on it is 2 pieces that is extremely difficult to get lined up together and unfortunately the marks on the table are off just slightly and makes it that much more difficult. 

Id just like a fence that will be fairly close when I go to cut something and dont run off a whole lot.


----------



## jbhuff (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you for your help jschaben just a newb still learning but love making saw dust :laughing:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

jbhuff said:


> Thank you for your help jschaben just a newb still learning but love making saw dust :laughing:


For just starting, pick up a chunk of wood, about 2x4 by the length of your table. Regular 2x4 will work, but hardwood of some kind is preferred, just so it is straight. Put about a 1-1/2" notch in the middle on the 2" wide side and voila, ya got a quickn' dirty fence. Just clamp it on your table with the bit in the notch. That's really all you need to do a multitude of jobs and, you can get a feel for what you want in an upgraded fence. It obviously doesn't have dust collection but will microadjust quite easily with about a 16oz hammer.:smile:


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

jschaben said:


> It obviously doesn't have dust collection but will microadjust quite easily with about a 16oz hammer.:smile:


I think I just found my new favorite quote.......:thumbsup:


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

jbhuff said:


> I have been seeing alot of router table fences that are made of a 4x4 it looks like they have a plastic insert in them at the bit. Looks simple enough to make any idea where I can get those inserts.


Get a copy of "Woodworking With The Router", by Bill Hylton, and read it. It will answer questions you aren't even knowledgable enough to ask yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Use a wider board that you can cut elongated slots across its width. Install threaded bolts in the table, and use washers and wing nuts on the bolts to adjust the fence. You can laminate the working edge with mica, and cut a recess hole for spacing for bits.









 







.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

This is what I've used for a fence for years along with the 16 oz micro-adjuster:


----------



## michelevit (Apr 30, 2012)

Carvel Loafer said:


> This is what I've used for a fence for years along with the 16 oz micro-adjuster:


that's really all you need for a router table fence. Two clamps and a piece of straight wood scrap that you should already have laying around.


----------

